# Busted!!!!



## joemc

Oh boy..... this young lad is in deep shlt!!!..lol

Comments and suggestions welcome.
Cheers, Joe


----------



## SlimPaul

Haha  Nice capture!
What lens did you use?


----------



## Rekd

For what, skateboarding? "Seriously, mom, I just ollie'd over that hedge and bumped into him. He got all mad cuz he dropped his doughnut" :er:

Great shot, though!


----------



## DReali

About ATVs said:


> .... "Seriously, mom, I just ollie'd over that hedge and bumped into him. He got all mad cuz he dropped his doughnut" :er:



Very funny! Nice shot. I've never understood why cops look so out of shape most of the time (might be the doughnuts) but I thought that running after bad guys and little skater kids would necessitate a good phisique.


----------



## beni_hung

Paparazzi! lol

And cops spend the majority of their time sitting in their cars and driving around.


----------



## Sinister_kid

I don't understand why cops get so bitchy about skateboarding?? It really doesn't make any sense. That's like citizens getting bitchy about them sitting and clocking speeders.


----------



## righteous_bucks

Cops like this are all just power hungry losers. They do this to make themselves feel powerful, and it's pathetic. Just look at this picture, is anyone impressed by that guy?

My brother does skateboard videos professionally for a living, and you wouldn't believe the stories about how retarded cops are about skateboarding. I've lost alot of respect for any police officer for these reasons.


----------



## PatrickHMS

Part of this problem is our litigious society. And those unsupervised kids who don't have any consideration at all for others, or manners about anything besides what they want at that particular moment.

Kids will skateboard on private property, sometimes doing dangerous stunts. And if the kid gets hurt, guess who could get stuck with the medical (and other) bills, or face a huge lawsuit...

When many of the kids are skateboarding, they are not doing it in a straight direction, on a flat surface, oftentimes doing it on concrete steps or railings, or jumping off walls or other dangerous stunts. If they want to break their neck it should be their own responsibility, and their own liability. And nobody else's.

I know of a case where a guy jumped over a fence one night, dove into an empty swimming pool at a Hotel and broke his neck, guess who got stuck with the bill, the property owner Hotel, although they did nothing at all wrong, the pool was fenced in, gates were locked, with warning signs posted. He was the trespasser, the lawbreaker, but he won the lawsuit. This is not off the topic, as he had a skateboard with him.

Let kids skateboard at the skateboard park that is designed for it, or on their own property, but I agree that kids should not be allowed to skateboard at the local bank or mall or any other public place like I see them doing so often.

Arms and legs will heal, but heads and faces may not.

I saw a kid who was not being careful in his skateboarding, and he slammed into a mother pushing her baby girl in a buggy, minding her own business, legally in the right, but her child still got hurt, although not seriously.

But you wouldn't want a cop to prevent your kid from having a potentially serious injury, correct?

What about the careless kid who skateboards into the street traffic while having fun?

That's okay, huh?

I wouldn't want to be a Cop, but they are not always out to get us. 

How many times do they "get us" when we did not deserve it?

How many times have they not "gotten us" when it was deserved?

Michael J Fox and the tricks "he" did in "Back to The Future" are for the movies, NOT for real life!

Think, people!


----------



## txphotog

Has anyone thought that maybe this photo doesn't tell the whole story of what went on. Maybe the kid really did do something bad. Just because he has a skateboard in his hand doesn't mean that's what he got in trouble for.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

Looks like the lady (his mom?) is giving him way more hell than the cop.


----------



## txphotog

LuckySo-n-So said:


> Looks like the lady (his mom?) is giving him way more hell than the cop.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## icassell

Quoting the woman in the picture:

"If I've told you once, I've told you a thousand times: DON'T GET CAUGHT!"


----------



## FilmaTroy

well its good to see most people on this site dont hate skateboarders!! at least he wasnt old enough to get arrested like i did


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

Another Possible Caption:

"Oh no you *Di'in't*!!"


----------



## Fender5388

PatrickHMS said:


> Part of this problem is our litigious society. And those unsupervised kids who don't have any consideration at all for others, or manners about anything besides what they want at that particular moment.
> 
> Kids will skateboard on private property, sometimes doing dangerous stunts. And if the kid gets hurt, guess who could get stuck with the medical (and other) bills, or face a huge lawsuit...
> 
> When many of the kids are skateboarding, they are not doing it in a straight direction, on a flat surface, oftentimes doing it on concrete steps or railings, or jumping off walls or other dangerous stunts. If they want to break their neck it should be their own responsibility, and their own liability. And nobody else's.
> 
> I know of a case where a guy jumped over a fence one night, dove into an empty swimming pool at a Hotel and broke his neck, guess who got stuck with the bill, the property owner Hotel, although they did nothing at all wrong, the pool was fenced in, gates were locked, with warning signs posted. He was the trespasser, the lawbreaker, but he won the lawsuit. This is not off the topic, as he had a skateboard with him.
> 
> Let kids skateboard at the skateboard park that is designed for it, or on their own property, but I agree that kids should not be allowed to skateboard at the local bank or mall or any other public place like I see them doing so often.
> 
> Arms and legs will heal, but heads and faces may not.
> 
> I saw a kid who was not being careful in his skateboarding, and he slammed into a mother pushing her baby girl in a buggy, minding her own business, legally in the right, but her child still got hurt, although not seriously.
> 
> But you wouldn't want a cop to prevent your kid from having a potentially serious injury, correct?
> 
> What about the careless kid who skateboards into the street traffic while having fun?
> 
> That's okay, huh?
> 
> I wouldn't want to be a Cop, but they are not always out to get us.
> 
> How many times do they "get us" when we did not deserve it?
> 
> How many times have they not "gotten us" when it was deserved?
> 
> Michael J Fox and the tricks "he" did in "Back to The Future" are for the movies, NOT for real life!
> 
> Think, people!




for real tho are you like 90?

i bike and skate, and i bike down stairs and banks all the time in town, 

you say to stay on our own property or in the parks???

i live in an apartment building, i'm not about to set ramps up in the hallway. and my town has no skateparks, otherwise i would gladly be there.

what do you suggest i do? give up a sport that i love and use to keep my sanity in this ****ed up world? get real,

when i do go out on the street to ride, i have always been respectful of people around me, and while i may damage property, i'm sure walmart has the money to fix a little ding in the ledge that i put there.

and if i do hurt my self i accept that it was my fault and no one else's


----------



## joemc

It is amazing how we all draw our own conclusions on what he did wrong? I took the shot and I do not have a clue why he is in trouble..... But the only phrase on this thread that I took personal offense to is "Walmart has the money to fix what I destroy"...or something like that?

I am a business owner of several corperations.... Why would I (we, Walmart) be responsible for your damage to our property?... It should be against the law to destroy/damage someone else's property...and maybe that is why the mom is upset? she now has to pay for his damage to someone else's property???


----------



## DReali

I find it funny how some of these threads progressively turn into socio philosophical debates.


----------



## Rekd

> I find it funny how some of these threads progressively turn into socio philosophical debates.


Me too. Watch this...



Fender5388 said:


> what do you suggest i do?



Oh, by all means, break the law and do what ever the **** you wanna do. :twak: 

It's not like the laws should apply to YOU because dammit, you live in an apartment and you should be treated differently some how. 

What are you, like 8? 

Seriously? 



> and if i do hurt my self i accept that it was my fault and no one else's


It's not just about YOU getting hurt. If you're under 18 your parents are the ones that will be suing, not you. If you're over 18, you really need to grow up and act it. Breaking the law because you haven't found a way to skate legally is not how adults act. Duh.

What if you hit a kid walking by, or land on a stroller, or your board flies out and hits someone in the head. You going to pay for that too?

What about the damage you do to the property? Do you come back and patch up the gouges in the equipment you play on? Do you come back and clean up your scuff marks you leave on curbs, walls, benches, tables, etc etc etc?



> and while i may damage property, i'm sure walmart has the money to fix a little ding in the ledge that i put there.



Yeah, that's what I thought. 

You're part of the problem, not part of the solution. You SHOULD have a place to ride, absolutely. If for nothing else just to help reduce the damage you do to other people's property. Just do it legally.

Don't take it upon yourself to decide you can **** up other people's property just because you live in an apartment and can't put up a ramp in the hallway. Instead, talk to the landlord and ask for a corner of a parking lot or something. Sign releases of liability. Wear safety gear. Keep the place nice. Don't be a punk.

I'm all about you having a place to ride. I go through the same crap trying to get places to ride ATVs. But I damn sure don't ride where I'm not allowed to. That's stupid because it shows everyone I don't give a crap so they will only fight harder against me. Just like someone like me who would otherwise be your ally; your ef'd up attitude puts me squarely against you. 

When you act like that, you don't deserve a place to ride.

Sorry mods if this is too personal. People need to know how their attitude affects their cause, that's all. I'll edit if you want.


----------



## NateWagner

About ATVs said:


> I find it funny how some of these threads progressively turn into socio philosophical debates.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Watch this...
> 
> 
> 
> Fender5388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you suggest i do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, by all means, break the law and do what ever the **** you wanna do. :twak:
> 
> It's not like the laws should apply to YOU because dammit, you live in an apartment and you should be treated differently some how.
> 
> What are you, like 8?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if i do hurt my self i accept that it was my fault and no one else's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not just about YOU getting hurt. If you're under 18 your parents are the ones that will be suing, not you. If you're over 18, you really need to grow up and act it. Breaking the law because you haven't found a way to skate legally is not how adults act. Duh.
> 
> What if you hit a kid walking by, or land on a stroller, or your board flies out and hits someone in the head. You going to pay for that too?
> 
> What about the damage you do to the property? Do you come back and patch up the gouges in the equipment you play on? Do you come back and clean up your scuff marks you leave on curbs, walls, benches, tables, etc etc etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while i may damage property, i'm sure walmart has the money to fix a little ding in the ledge that i put there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> You're part of the problem, not part of the solution. You SHOULD have a place to ride, absolutely. If for nothing else just to help reduce the damage you do to other people's property. Just do it legally.
> 
> Don't take it upon yourself to decide you can **** up other people's property just because you live in an apartment and can't put up a ramp in the hallway. Instead, talk to the landlord and ask for a corner of a parking lot or something. Sign releases of liability. Wear safety gear. Keep the place nice. Don't be a punk.
> 
> I'm all about you having a place to ride. I go through the same crap trying to get places to ride ATVs. But I damn sure don't ride where I'm not allowed to. That's stupid because it shows everyone I don't give a crap so they will only fight harder against me. Just like someone like me who would otherwise be your ally; your ef'd up attitude puts me squarely against you.
> 
> When you act like that, you don't deserve a place to ride.
> 
> Sorry mods if this is too personal. People need to know how their attitude affects their cause, that's all. I'll edit if you want.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Big

"I told you not to touch my hair!"


----------



## PatrickHMS

Fender5388 said:


> for real tho are you like 90?
> 
> i bike and skate, and i bike down stairs and banks all the time in town,
> 
> you say to stay on our own property or in the parks???
> 
> i live in an apartment building, i'm not about to set ramps up in the hallway. and my town has no skateparks, otherwise i would gladly be there.
> 
> what do you suggest i do? give up a sport that i love and use to keep my sanity in this ****ed up world? get real,
> 
> when i do go out on the street to ride, i have always been respectful of people around me, and while i may damage property, i'm sure walmart has the money to fix a little ding in the ledge that i put there.
> 
> and if i do hurt my self i accept that it was my fault and no one else's


 
No, I am not 90, and I am NOT against skateboarders, or bikes, or inline skates, or even younguns...

What I am against is those who do whatever they want to do with no regards for other peoples safety and /or property.

Just because you live in an apartment does not give you the right to trespass and do unsafe and often illegal activities on other people's property without their permission.

All here would agree that you have as many rights as anyone else, until your actions violate someone else's health or safety, or their rights...

Don't give up the sport you say you love, just do it legally and safely.  Do you always wear safety gear when you go out?

Whether Wal-Mart or any other corporation has any money or not is not any of your concern - you DO NOT have the right to damage any one else's property without being expected to be held fully accountable for it and what you do.  Thinking that is extremely immature.

And if you are underage (bet you are) you don't even HAVE the legal right to "accept that it was my fault and no one else's"  Your parents are legally responsible for you and your actions until you are of legal age.  The store can not be held not liable just because you say so.

If you do something responsibly and legally, people here, including me, would be on your side, and be willing to defend your right to be doing it.

Be safe, and smart and maybe YOU will live to be 90.


----------



## DReali

About ATVs said:


> I find it funny how some of these threads progressively turn into socio philosophical debates.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Watch this...[
Click to expand...

That was honestly one of the funniest things I've read, I literally loled!


----------



## Rekd

DReali said:


> About ATVs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny how some of these threads progressively turn into socio philosophical debates.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Watch this...[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was honestly one of the funniest things I've read, I literally loled!
Click to expand...


Thanks. I loled when I previewed it. :mrgreen:


----------



## righteous_bucks

Let me just say, I don't skateboard or bike, or anything else that anyone's been chatting about, but here's my views on some statement made so far:




About ATVs said:


> Oh, by all means, break the law and do what ever the **** you wanna do. :twak:
> It's not like the laws should apply to YOU because dammit, you live in an apartment and you should be treated differently some how.
> What are you, like 8?
> Seriously?



It's good to see that amongst such violent and chaotic times, that at least there's one person to stand up and respect every single law. We have you to show us what being a true law abiding citizen means, because you break no laws! And look down upon all others who do, but you at least give them advice such as this to help bring them up to your standards! Oh, thank you! :mrgreen:

At least, after reading your post it seems like you're that respectful of all laws... 



About ATVs said:


> Breaking the law because you haven't found a way to skate legally is not how adults act. Duh.



So as an adult, you do every single thing you do legally? You break no laws, right? Since you're preaching about acting as an adult, I hope you're not being a hypocrite.



About ATVs said:


> What if you hit a kid walking by, or *land on a stroller*, or your board flies out and hits someone in the head. You going to pay for that too?



Have you ever heard of these things happening? My brother has skateboarded for about 16 years or so, and is now a professional filmer, and I've never heard of the skateboarder being the one to hurt random people walking by.



About ATVs said:


> What about the damage you do to the property? Do you come back and patch up the gouges in the equipment you play on? Do you come back and clean up your scuff marks you leave on curbs, walls, benches, tables, etc etc etc?



Do you go back and polish the floors you walk upon? Do you go back and clean up any litter you leave behind? Do you sterilize everything you touch when you're feeling sick? etc etc etc? Really, you've never caused harm to anyone else or their property?



About ATVs said:


> You're part of the problem, not part of the solution. You SHOULD have a place to ride, absolutely. If for nothing else just to help reduce the damage you do to other people's property. *Just do it legally.*



Ah, once again, thank you for abiding by all laws!



About ATVs said:


> Don't take it upon yourself to decide you can **** up other people's property just because you live in an apartment and can't put up a ramp in the hallway. Instead, talk to the landlord and ask for a corner of a parking lot or something. Sign releases of liability. Wear safety gear. Keep the place nice. Don't be a punk.



So everyone who breaks a law or doesn't keep a place nice is a punk now too? :meh: But it's good to hear that you always ask for permission to do things, and even go as far as to sign releases of liability? Wow, that's quite impressive of you! Not many people would go to those extremes, but then again, we're not talking about any normal person here are we? Not with you!



About ATVs said:


> I'm all about you having a place to ride. I go through the same crap trying to get places to ride ATVs. But I damn sure don't ride where I'm not allowed to. That's stupid because it shows everyone I don't give a crap so they will only fight harder against me. Just like someone like me who would otherwise be your ally; your ef'd up attitude puts me squarely against you.



And your attitude has been the epitemy of high class respectableness?

Comparing an ATV and a skateboard is pretty unbalanced wouldn't you think? Seeing that an ATV can go off road, there's much more opportunity to find a place that won't offend people, but with a skateboard you're kind of limited to surfaces you can be on, right? So, if there's no skateparks around, and you live in an apartment, or somewhere else with little pavement, where do you suggest they go? You say find a way to do it legally, but I noticed you never tried giving a solution to that problem. So, since you seem to be very wise, what is your solution to the problem? 




PatrickHMS said:


> Just because you live in an apartment does not give you the right to trespass and do unsafe and often illegal activities on other people's property without their permission.



Who said anything about trespassing? Or are you referring to going to a public place? Because wouldn't that make everyone there a trespasser...? Or are you just automatically thinking that doing such a thing as skateboarding would make someone do something like trespassing? Quite prejudice of you if that's the case.



PatrickHMS said:


> All here would agree that you have as many rights as anyone else, until your actions violate someone else's health or safety, or their rights...



How is anyone's health, safety, or rights violated by someone riding a skateboard? How is riding a skateboard endangering anyone any more than a person driving a car, as long as both those people are being safe and aware of their surroundings?



PatrickHMS said:


> Don't give up the sport you say you love, just do it legally and safely.  Do you always wear safety gear when you go out?



Do you always follow the exact safety measures suggested when doing everything you do? Do you always follow all laws to make sure everything you're doing is legal? If not, this statement would be pretty hypocritical...



PatrickHMS said:


> If you do something responsibly and legally, people here, including me, would be on your side, and be willing to defend your right to be doing it.



Once again, here's someone who does everything legally! It's so good to read about people like you, the people who are always so respectful of all laws and everyone around them! Tell me, you've never broken a law, have you!? That's amazing! :thumbup:



PatrickHMS said:


> Be safe, and smart and maybe YOU will live to be 90.



This one almost brought a tear to my eye. Not only a strict law abiding citizen, but also such a compassionate person as well! Bravo!


----------



## Rekd

righteous_bucks said:


> So as an adult, you do every single thing you do legally?



Absolutely when it comes to destroying/damaging other people's ****. Without question when it comes to screwing around with other people's safety. (See below)




righteous_bucks said:


> Have you ever heard of these things happening?



Absolutely. I used those three examples because they are the most extreme I've seen. It's not just about some punk breaking the law and purposefully destroying someone else's property, it's also about putting other's in danger.



> Do you go back and polish the floors you walk upon? Do you go back and clean up any litter you leave behind? Do you sterilize everything you touch when you're feeling sick? etc etc etc? Really, you've never caused harm to anyone else or their property?


Destroy someone's stuff on purpose? Not since I was a kid. And I grew out of it quickly (15ish). 

And you're showing your ignorance by reaching for things like polishing the floors and sterilizing things. What this kid's doing is completely different. Do you even understand that? 

Yeah, I do clean up my litter. And I teach my kids to be respectful and responsible as well.



> Ah, once again, thank you for abiding by all laws!


Looks like someone's got to stick up for the laws that affect others, cuz you obviously don't give a crap about it.



> So everyone who breaks a law or doesn't keep a place nice is a punk now too?


No, only the ones who destroy other people's property with no remorse, no regret, no responsibility and no clue.

Your questions are getting rhetorical... :lmao:


----------



## iflynething

DReali said:


> About ATVs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny how some of these threads progressively turn into socio philosophical debates.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Watch this...[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was honestly one of the funniest things I've read, I literally loled!
Click to expand...




About ATVs said:


> DReali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About ATVs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Watch this...[
> 
> 
> 
> That was honestly one of the funniest things I've read, I literally loled!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. I loled when I previewed it. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Did you laugh out louded or laughed out loud?

I think it should be l'ed ol 

Just overthinking at 1 am!

Great shot nontheless. What if he had a camera with him. Would we go on to 5 pages on how he was probably being a peeping Tom on the hot High School girl next door. What if he was holding a baseball? Would we just assume he was coming home from a nice neighborhood game with friend or the more likely route of making it 10 pages of how hoodilooms run around with bats and gang bang cars and run? 

~Michael~


----------



## righteous_bucks

My arguments had nothing to do with me, they were directly focused on you and your points of views on things. I don't have a problem with laws, I just know that I, along with every single other person, break laws, whether intentional or not. I was being sarcastic alot, but that was just to help prove my point, which is that everyone breaks laws... You're point was that what these people are doing is illegal, but isn't that hypocritical for anyone to say? It's not like what skateboarding is is really a dangerous thing, or that it promotes violence or something, so I don't see why you're so mad about it.

As for it being dangerous to others, can you tell me how many people are injured each year by people skateboarding? And I don't mean actual skateboarders, I mean people walking by like you gave as examples. Then, can you give me a number for how many people are injured each year by automobiles? Should people not be aloud to drive cars now because they can injure people and damage property? I personally feel it's the individual that brings about such things, it's not like all skateboarders are punks and it's not that all drivers are punks. It depends on the person, and as long as that person is aware of their surroundings and is being safe, they probably won't harm anyone else.

Anyway, my point was to show that it's hypocritical to call out the legality of skateboarding, when pretty much ever single person breaks laws. You break laws don't you? So what gives you the right to go around and preach to others that what they're doing is wrong and "illegal"? Especially if you have no personal experience with skateboarding and the law, what makes you think you have any real idea of whats going on in the world of skateboarding and what views the police have on it? Don't try to be an authority over something that you don't have much knowledge about.

And about my arguments being rhetorical, you mean they were meant to prove a point and not really be answered? In that case, yes and no, they were most definitely put out there to make a point, but I also was hoping you'd answer all of them. So I don't see how that's humorous at all? But ok... I did notice however that even though you continue arguing about that skateboarding is illegal, you still managed to avoid giving a solution to skateboarders. If you have such a problem with skateboarding and that it's illegal in public places, what do you suggest someone do if they don't have a skatepark nearby, and they don't have space to skateboard where they live? What should they do? Since you have such a problem with it, give us a solution.


----------



## PatrickHMS

Righteous Bucks and others are totally correct, they seem to know it all (just ask them), so I will defer to them and stop replying to this line of discussion after this post. I just don't understand this reasoning, so, from now, if you want to know the proper way to act, just ask one of them, not me.

Never did say that I understood this generation and their lack of manners, lack of respect for others, and other missing simple common courtesies towards other people.

But I am still totally against activities of the careless few who put others in danger because of their recklessness.

I never said these kind of things where people get hurt happen frequently, but it does happen. Who do we place responsibility on when it does, the victims?

Maybe doing an illegal activity on someone else's private property like a Wal-Mart, without their permission is not trespassing, so again, I must be in error on this point too.

I personally know of someone who was hurt by an inline skater. They were in a public place, minding their own business, sitting on a bench out in the sun, when an inline skater jumped off a wall, right smack into the back of this person's head.

Now that person is a paraplegic with a broken neck, hooked to Oxygen, in a wheelchair, for the rest of their life.

But I guess the skater had a perfect right to be there, doing what he was doing because he wanted to be there.

And of course, the property owner was liable and responsible, and that is okay, because the skater wanted to be there. And the property owner has the money...

I know someone else whose child lost their life in an accident caused by streetracers, but the streetracers had a right to be there, doing whatever, because they wanted to.

...now I get it...

Nobody obeys all laws all the time (when did I ever say that, huh????), but anyone who breaks them, intentionally putting others in harms way, acting in a careless manner, deserves to be dealt with, and held responsible for their actions. Unless they wanted to be there...

Being a former paramedic, you would be surprised how many people I have seen who got hurt as a result of careless, stupid, thoughtless accidents.

Enough of this line of thought, I'm out.


----------



## PatrickHMS

There is an old saying that "When momma ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy"

Maybe the cop was just the father of the kid, got out of the way, let momma handle it...


----------



## NateWagner

righteous_bucks said:


> Anyway, my point was to show that it's hypocritical to call out the legality of skateboarding, when pretty much ever single person breaks laws.


Alright... let's take this and compare this this to Dexter, the show about a serial murderer. 


righteous_bucks said:


> Anyway, my point was to show that it's hypocritical to call out the legality of skateboarding, when pretty much ever single person breaks laws. You break laws don't you? So what gives you the right to go around and preach to others that what they're doing is wrong and "illegal"? Especially if you have no personal experience with skateboarding and the law, what makes you think you have any real idea of whats going on in the world of skateboarding and what views the police have on it? Don't try to be an authority over something that you don't have much knowledge about.



Hmm, so I would assume that because I have no personal experience with serial murder and the law that I should not comment as to whether or not what I think they are doing is wrong?

I should also not assume that the police have anything wrong with it, because Dexter is only killing the bad guys... so what he does must be ok right?

I have no idea what goes on in the mind of a serial murderer, so because he has to do this, I have to be ok with it? even though it means that he is killing another human being?



righteous_bucks said:


> If you have such a problem with skateboarding and that it's illegal in public places, what do you suggest someone do if they don't have a skatepark nearby, and they don't have space to skateboard where they live? What should they do? Since you have such a problem with it, give us a solution.



Hmm, well, here is Dexter again. He has to kill, right? the only problem is that killing is illegal, but oh wait there's no where that he can go to kill another human. I suppose he could go hunting, but he lives in a huge city and can't go that far out of the way? what should he do? 

Oh, well, according to your stance he should just take up shop in the city and do his work there.

And please don't make the argument that he's actually doing good by killing only the bad guys... because the problem then there is the sticky mess of what happens when others have to do it, but don't have his code... shouldn't it be ok then?


----------



## righteous_bucks

So you're saying skateboarding is the equivilent to murder? Man... I had no idea it was that bad now... I guess it should be illegal, my bad.



> I personally know of someone who was hurt by an inline skater. They were in a public place, minding their own business, sitting on a bench out in the sun, when an inline skater jumped off a wall, right smack into the back of this person's head.
> 
> Now that person is a paraplegic with a broken neck, hooked to Oxygen, in a wheelchair, for the rest of their life.
> 
> But I guess the skater had a perfect right to be there, doing what he was doing because he wanted to be there.
> 
> And of course, the property owner was liable and responsible, and that is okay, because the skater wanted to be there. And the property owner has the money...
> 
> I know someone else whose child lost their life in an accident caused by streetracers, but the streetracers had a right to be there, doing whatever, because they wanted to.


 
My dad almost died two years ago because someone pulled out in front of him while he was riding on his motorcycle to work, so don't try to get sympathy out of people with stories. Like I already said, I'm not saying it's ok to injure people, but since when has skateboarding been a major cause of injuries? That is such a pointless argument as to why it should not be allowed. Like my comparison to people driving cars, it depends on the actual person for if they're being wreckless and not aware of their surroundings, so why is everyone stereotyping skateboarding as such a horrible thing when there is much worse things people do every single day and no one thinks a thing about them?

And as to me knowing it all, sorry that a 20 year old is out smarting you on a subject, that doesn't mean that I think I know it all, it just means I know more than you about it 




Well, this is a pointless argument anyway, it's not like all of your whining is going to bring about an end to skateboarding or other pointlessly illegal things. Hopefully that one guy was joking about skateboarding being equal to murder though. I made my point, and no one really has much of a good response, and it doesn't matter if you do anyway, it's just the internet. So see ya!


----------



## NateWagner

I think you are over reacting, because I highly doubt that anyone is trying to bring an end to skateboarding. 

What they would like to bring an end to is needless vandalism when their place is hurt, and putting others in danger. This is not to say that all skateboarders put people in danger, but it does happen many times when it shouldn't be. 

Secondly, as for a 20year old outsmarting them on this topic, I'm sorry, but your arguments have been full of fallacies, you are saying that if anyone commits a crime no one else should be able to make a comment about it because they too have broken the law at some point. That would be akin to saying that I can mug you because you jaywalked and you couldn't say anything about it. If you go to any logic class in college the professor would tell you your argument was crap (well, they would use nicer terminology but it would amount to the same thing).

As for joking about it being the same as murder...

I was making a point myself by following your same logic. You gave the logic that if you break the law another person is hypocritical if they comment on it because they have also broken a law. Only problem is that there is a huge difference between skateboarding and murder. Similarly there is a huge difference between walking across a floor and damaging and scuffing up knocking a hole out of etc. property because of skateboarding.


----------



## Rekd

righteous_bucks said:


> My arguments had nothing to do with me, they were directly focused on you and your points of views on things.



I guess in your eyes my point of view (that people should be responsible for their actions, they shouldn't break the law when it affects other people's physical safety or damage to their property) are out of line.

You, too, are part of the problem. :twak: 

You're also on ignore. Children should be seen, not heard. :lmao:



NateWagner said:


> I think you are over reacting, because I highly doubt that anyone is trying to bring an end to skateboarding.



Yeah, I LOLed when I read that. How childish. :lmao:



> your arguments have been full of fallacies


Erm, yep. 



> You gave the logic


I LOLed again.


----------



## NateWagner

and then of course we get into the liability issue. You mention money and Walmart as though because they have money it's ok, or because they have insurance it isn't really hurting them. But it is ridiculous to suggest that you make the error by skateboarding illegally on their private property and they are liable if you hurt yourself? 

The thing is this doesn't just happen to companies like walmart. This happens to small business owners, who are struggling to make ends meet and then suddenly they get hit with a huge suit potentially knocking them out of business because a skateboarder decided they were above the rules and decided to skate on the business owners property. It happens all the time, and those that have the liability insurance are able to use that, of course the problem there is that it just drives up the prices of liability insurance for everyone. All thanks to the skateboarder who decided to do this. 

hey, say I like to shoot... but do I do so in the city limits? no... not unless I go to the gun range. If I can't go out to shoot real often then what do I do? I just don't shoot real often. Not the end of the world. I do other hobbies... like photography.


----------



## Rekd

Nate, don't feed the troll.  Ignore them and they find themselves talking to themselves.


----------



## PatrickHMS

About ATVs said:


> Nate, don't feed the troll.  Ignore them and they find themselves talking to themselves.


 
lol...


----------



## DReali

Wow, this has become quite the saga, I'm loving this....


----------



## Elvin Miradi

Each people in the photo are having their best and natural expression. Very nice!


----------



## MikeBookPro

righteous_bucks said:


> Cops like this are all just power hungry losers. They do this to make themselves feel powerful, and it's pathetic. Just look at this picture, is anyone impressed by that guy?
> 
> My brother does skateboard videos professionally for a living, and you wouldn't believe the stories about how retarded cops are about skateboarding. I've lost alot of respect for any police officer for these reasons.



This is pretty ridiculous.  I *definitely* agree that there are _some_ cops that totally abuse their authority, but that shouldn't be any reflection on the rest of them.  It might make sense to know the story before you say "Cops like this are all just power hungry losers".  We don't know if the kid is there just for skateboarding, or for hitting an old lady in the head with his skateboard (exaggeration, hopefully).  The point is, don't jump to conclusions or judge a HUGE group of people based on a small percentage of bad apples.


----------



## SrBiscuit

lol@thread.

kids are funny.


----------



## christm

"..Mum seriously, I was only grabbing a tow ! He didn't mind until he saw me..."


----------



## aerialphoto

About ATVs said:


> I find it funny how some of these threads progressively turn into socio philosophical debates.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Watch this...
> 
> 
> 
> Fender5388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you suggest i do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, by all means, break the law and do what ever the **** you wanna do. :twak:
> 
> It's not like the laws should apply to YOU because dammit, you live in an apartment and you should be treated differently some how.
> 
> What are you, like 8?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if i do hurt my self i accept that it was my fault and no one else's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not just about YOU getting hurt. If you're under 18 your parents are the ones that will be suing, not you. If you're over 18, you really need to grow up and act it. Breaking the law because you haven't found a way to skate legally is not how adults act. Duh.
> 
> What if you hit a kid walking by, or land on a stroller, or your board flies out and hits someone in the head. You going to pay for that too?
> 
> What about the damage you do to the property? Do you come back and patch up the gouges in the equipment you play on? Do you come back and clean up your scuff marks you leave on curbs, walls, benches, tables, etc etc etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while i may damage property, i'm sure walmart has the money to fix a little ding in the ledge that i put there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> You're part of the problem, not part of the solution. You SHOULD have a place to ride, absolutely. If for nothing else just to help reduce the damage you do to other people's property. Just do it legally.
> 
> Don't take it upon yourself to decide you can **** up other people's property just because you live in an apartment and can't put up a ramp in the hallway. Instead, talk to the landlord and ask for a corner of a parking lot or something. Sign releases of liability. Wear safety gear. Keep the place nice. Don't be a punk.
> 
> I'm all about you having a place to ride. I go through the same crap trying to get places to ride ATVs. But I damn sure don't ride where I'm not allowed to. That's stupid because it shows everyone I don't give a crap so they will only fight harder against me. Just like someone like me who would otherwise be your ally; your ef'd up attitude puts me squarely against you.
> 
> When you act like that, you don't deserve a place to ride.
> 
> Sorry mods if this is too personal. People need to know how their attitude affects their cause, that's all. I'll edit if you want.
Click to expand...


+1 also


----------



## pharmakon

aerialphoto said:


> About ATVs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny how some of these threads progressively turn into socio philosophical debates.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Watch this...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, by all means, break the law and do what ever the **** you wanna do. :twak:
> 
> It's not like the laws should apply to YOU because dammit, you live in an apartment and you should be treated differently some how.
> 
> What are you, like 8?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> It's not just about YOU getting hurt. If you're under 18 your parents are the ones that will be suing, not you. If you're over 18, you really need to grow up and act it. Breaking the law because you haven't found a way to skate legally is not how adults act. Duh.
> 
> What if you hit a kid walking by, or land on a stroller, or your board flies out and hits someone in the head. You going to pay for that too?
> 
> What about the damage you do to the property? Do you come back and patch up the gouges in the equipment you play on? Do you come back and clean up your scuff marks you leave on curbs, walls, benches, tables, etc etc etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while i may damage property, i'm sure walmart has the money to fix a little ding in the ledge that i put there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> You're part of the problem, not part of the solution. You SHOULD have a place to ride, absolutely. If for nothing else just to help reduce the damage you do to other people's property. Just do it legally.
> 
> Don't take it upon yourself to decide you can **** up other people's property just because you live in an apartment and can't put up a ramp in the hallway. Instead, talk to the landlord and ask for a corner of a parking lot or something. Sign releases of liability. Wear safety gear. Keep the place nice. Don't be a punk.
> 
> I'm all about you having a place to ride. I go through the same crap trying to get places to ride ATVs. But I damn sure don't ride where I'm not allowed to. That's stupid because it shows everyone I don't give a crap so they will only fight harder against me. Just like someone like me who would otherwise be your ally; your ef'd up attitude puts me squarely against you.
> 
> When you act like that, you don't deserve a place to ride.
> 
> Sorry mods if this is too personal. People need to know how their attitude affects their cause, that's all. I'll edit if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> +1 also
Click to expand...

 I'll see your +1 and I'll raise you +1.


----------



## pharmakon

I find that there are a  lot of people that don't understand respect for someone else's property...  except for when THEY own something nice that gets vandalized/stolen/carelessly damaged. Same for the safety of others. 

If you really want to do something about the lack of skate parks in your area petition your local government. A bunch of kids in my city did just that, the city matched funds that the petitioners raised to build the skate park at a local city park. Now both the skaters and the businesses (some of which donated to help get the kids off their sidewalks) are happy.


----------



## pmcbrier

Edit:  I also like the picture.  Good story telling going on in the capture.

I think that skateboarding is cool, I like to do it on occasion.  
I think damaging private or public property is wrong.

I also think that the line between public and private space has been dramatically blurred in this country.  As more and more of the country's public spaces become private property public places, (think outdoor mall) and the real public space shrinks, there is going to be conflict.  

So, when, in an increasingly private public space, do I care if the paint on a rail is scrubbed off by skateboarders over the course of a year?  Not really.  If it were my rail, yeah, I might be a bit buggered, but I can go paint it again, or I can weld little nuts on it, thereby further reducing the amount of things that people can do in the public sphere.

All the laws we have for EVERYTHING and the ever growing sphere of the Private Property, is reducing freedom and quality of life for everyone.  Yes it is very orderly and helps to maximize profits, but damn, so boring and sterile.

Rekd, for you call the guy a troll and put the guy on ignore because he was arguing his POV a bit colorfully, is pretty weak.  Hope you never get in a real argument where someone says something truly offensive to you, you might feint.


----------



## Dominantly

I really like the capture. Great color, detail, and it tells a story for sure. You look at it and you can almost hear whats being said..

Good job Joe


----------



## myjay610

Cool shot; nice and crisp from that distance I like it. On a side note give the cop a break he's just enforcing the laws; you want to blame someone blame the jackass politicians and other "leaders" in our society that make the rules.


----------



## Rekd

pmcbrier said:


> Rekd, for you call the guy a troll and put the guy on ignore because he was arguing his POV a bit colorfully, is pretty weak.



Reading and Comprehension is key, pmcbrier. It would appear you could use a refresher course in both. :lmao:


----------



## bijdez...

This photo is priceless and the lighting is perfect. It is also really good because you get the kids expression and you can see the mom's frustration. hahha what a classic


----------



## Cojaro

Anyone else think that the woman looks a bit like Carla from Scrubs?


----------



## percent20

I think i'll throw down on this. In my town we recently built a skate park specifically because kids were damaging everything in town from skate boarding. There are curbs all over the place with chunks out of them the park benches were always broke and people were getting hit coming out of stores because of skateboarders. Heck I almost got out to give a beat down on a kid, only yelled at him in the end, when he fell and his skate board came flying out into the street and almost nailed my jeep in the side square on. If I didn't have  lift i'd have a nice big dent, who would have paid for that?

The biggest problem is not the immediate here and now of skate boarding its the long term effects. Over the course of a couple of years it deteriorated the look of our town into some trashy looking 3rd rate town because things were getting destroyed and since it was on private property of small businesses no one could afford to pay and fix it and kids damn sure didn't pay for it.

After a couple of years of this we ended up building a $115,000 skatepark, and it is kinda small. Guess what? its trashed out graffiti all over the place and the city is having to pay to repaint it ever few months because of it. The city has been sued a couple of times due to injury. However, I am happy that there is a park now because slowly but surely things are getting fixed because they aren't going to be damaged again.

So lets re-iterate if a property is damaged and upon repair will be re-damaged it won't get fixed. If that happens over a long period of time it leads to making a town look crappy and if it doesn't look crappy then we lose residents by attrition and since no one else is moving in because it looks so bad the town will start to die out and businesses will have to close. Leading more to the problem. This DID happen in our town, not a hypothetical.

The kicker is there is a half a million dollar free public skate park a couple miles away, yet it isn't close enough because it isn't with in walking distance of their house, even though 80% of the skateboarders drive to it here in town.

There are more consequences than just damaging a ledge or hurting someone there are real long term consequences that come into play. Just because your having your 30 seconds of fun doesn't mean your not causing someone else harm down the road. You don't know how many times I have seen purposeful damage in the name of skateboarding, and it pisses me off. 

BTW, I am a skateboarder, am 24, and go to both skate parks. I also help friends with their small businesses so I am intimately aware of both sides of the coin, and skateboarders are in the wrong probably 70% of the time.

As for a solution to where to skate. Wal-mart is NOT public property it IS private property.

Go down to a public park where they have a parking lot and take stuff there with you to a corner. We used to build grind rails out of 2x4's and make rams out of plywood with a little ingenuity and combining allowance or what we got from our part time jobs. The key is you have to think about how to solve your problem instead of assuming there is no solution except to break the law. And if you don't like the law get it changed, not as hard as you might think with enough will-power.


----------

